# Awfully tough mornings 6/18 and 6/19 in Orange Beach



## matlatcha (Jun 13, 2012)

Man, this has been the toughest two days with a good tide chart that I can remember in quite a while. Ono docks are holding fish, but just don't want to bite. Had a nice hook up with a redfish on top water yesterday morning, but he spit the lure. Couldn't get anything but rays and catfish this morning. The bait thieves make live shrimp worthless and the reds and trout haven't committed to finger mullet yet either. Baitfish are everywhere. Water temps are high and water is very clear throughout the bay. The flats off Innerarity either aren't holding the trout yet or they're not willing to commit. Hooked up a nice one yesterday and pulled the hook when he got to the boat. Couldn't get a bite out there to save my life this morning. Can't remember back-to-back days in mid-June this tough in years. Somebody give me some hope for Father's Day Weekend!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I did great on 6/18 on topwater in Big Lagoon, but stuck out today (one small trout) then I found out my buddy brought banana in his cooler


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

A Reaction strike pattern is what you need my friend.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Johnms said:


> I did great on 6/18 on topwater in Big Lagoon, but stuck out today (one small trout) then I found out my buddy brought banana in his cooler


Lol- got my buddy good a couple weeks ago when I found one in his lunch sack.... Luckily before we boarded. So he ate it. He didn't hook a fish for hours after that! :001_huh:
I've been wanting to go hit big lagoon, just haven't been able to get this time yet. Kinda sucks when you are in the middle of a seasonal job. That's why I like the fall.... Almost as much fishing as I want!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Johnms said:


> I did great on 6/18 on topwater in Big Lagoon, but stuck out today (one small trout) then I found out my buddy brought banana in his cooler


I laugh every time I read about the bananas. I didn't know anything about it until I started reading the forums. Since then I've even seen it on TV the tuna fisherman put the bananas on another fishermans boat.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Johnms said:


> I did great on 6/18 on topwater in Big Lagoon, but stuck out today (one small trout) then I found out my buddy brought banana in his cooler


I got this guy on a topwater in Big Lagoon the same day:


----------



## matlatcha (Jun 13, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> A Reaction strike pattern is what you need my friend.


Advise me on a good strike pattern. Maybe a chartreuse 17MR?


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

matlatcha said:


> Advise me on a good strike pattern. Maybe a chartreuse 17MR?


IME that happens only when fish are in schools and feeding as a group, and your bait has a movement pattern that causes a reflexive or instinctual strike as it moves through their area. In other words, this is very much a "right place at the right time" phenomenon.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

I had a similar experience Tuesday morning in Big Lagoon. The trout were there because I could see them chasing bait, but would not touch top water, mirrorlures, spoons, or plastics (including Matrix ). I always carry a bait net, so I went to the beach and caught about two dozen pinfish and alewife. Within an hour, the bait was gone and several specks and ladyfish had joined me in the boat. Most of the specks were on the small side, but I kept two for supper.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yo-Zuri said:


> I got this guy on a topwater in Big Lagoon the same day:


Some people don't believe they'll hit topwater.... they do! Had a bunch chase a topwater chugger one day out in the gulf! I couldn't believe it!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

matlatcha said:


> Advise me on a good strike pattern. Maybe a chartreuse 17MR?


You need to foucus on getting fish to commit. This can be done by way of reaction. So irratic lures will produce a better reaction strike. Such as fluke or jerk rip baits. In order to get the reaction practice diffrent cadences mind you, you are not trying to force them to eat by scent or bait, you simply want your lure to be presented in a way that triggers them to take a "quick" swipe. The next time you catch specks look at the bait around the grass and that can hint to you how your lure should look, mind you the specks must be around you will notice bait fish swim differently when preditors are near.

Presentation and reaction is the key to a summer speck bite

This type of fishing was taught to me by a great flats fishermen his name is Jeffbro999 on this forum I wont give away his secret but if you ask him he might tell yah.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

As for colors. 
With super clear water and a bright sun, go natural. Bright is good at first or last light or in stained conditions. But to be honest they will all work if presented right and if u are on the fish. Presentation plays a bigger role then color


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I've caught Sail Cat on top water on MANY occasions...


----------



## fishon_57 (Apr 16, 2015)

This w/ Skitter Walk


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

fishing vs. catching; you went, thus thanks for report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I've caught more than one Sail Cat on top...


----------



## dlewis (Oct 13, 2007)

*flats off Inverarity*

What area aroubd Inverarity hold trout on flats?


----------

